# Need a new internet connection/broadband in Delhi for 500-1k



## Jim Kirk (Jun 14, 2015)

Hello, I need a new internet connection for both my PC and laptop. I am not a big downloader, what I want is fast speed while surfing especially the stock market websites and platforms. 

I have seen MTNL as well, but reviews are little disappointed. 

Please suggest me good one in South Delhi near malviya nagar.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Kirk said:


> Hello, I need a new internet connection for both my PC and laptop. I am not a big downloader, what I want is fast speed while surfing especially the stock market websites and platforms.
> 
> I have seen MTNL as well, but reviews are little disappointed.
> 
> Please suggest me good one in South Delhi near malviya nagar.



A big NO to MTNL. Most of the time you will find it not working.

Where exactly do you put up? Maviya nagar or some nearby area?

I would suggest to check out with some local Internet providers or go with Airtel, expensive but reliable.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jun 15, 2015)

I recently talked to MTNL and airtel both

MTNL is providing the new connection at Rs 1600 with a plan of 630 approx. 

whereas airtel is giving all the things for free with a plan of Rs. 1100 minimum. That is costly for me. 

which local providers are giving service in saket or nearby


----------



## deepanshuchg (Jun 15, 2015)

Jim Kirk said:


> I recently talked to MTNL and airtel both
> 
> MTNL is providing the new connection at Rs 1600 with a plan of 630 approx.
> 
> ...



Yep as I mentioned Airtel might not fit your budget. But again don't opt for MTNL in any circumstance you'll regret it if you need a reliable connection. MTNL can stop working anytime. Anytime.

And about local providers, they are confined to just one particular area, so one local provider providing services at Madangir(DDA Flats) might not provide at saket or malviya nagar and vice versa. So you will have to ask around about it and get some contacts of local ISPs.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 16, 2015)

whats your main usage online gaming,video streaming,downloading? i would suggest look for local cable internet providers alliance,spectranet,hathway or den boomband check that in your area.Den boomband is pretty promising a friend of gets as low as 10ms online ping in it pretty cheap too


----------



## Jim Kirk (Jun 16, 2015)

Well, I am not a big downloader. Basically what i need is fast surfing. Yes, sometimes I may download and upload some stuffs as I am a webmaster too. 

Sometimes I may use it for downloading movies songs and videos but not regularly.


----------



## Shal (Jul 15, 2015)

Does anyone know any good Internet provider in Madangir DDA Flat Area of Southwest Delhi? I ask in this thread as deepanshuchg  mentioned the area in his reply in post #4, so I thought may be there are people of my area in this forum who can enlighten me on the matter. Currently I have a local Cable internet which gives the connection of World Phone. The cost is too much Rs 800/month when compared to the connection plan of 384 kbps (unlimited). The connection is steady and the speed is okay basic browsing and a few movie per month bus I feel that I am paying too much for it. Another local cable person has a plan of Airtel wired internet of unlimited 384 kbps for 699, 512 for 799, 1mbps for 1199. However, I do not know any person using this locally offered Airtel plan and didnt find anything of this sort in the Airtel website. Furthermore, the cablewala giving the Airtel connection cannot tell me about their FUP policy, and I am afraid if Airtel bans torrent sites some of the times like Reliance do. Any information will be much appreciated.


----------

